# For some reason they like to sit on the stairs.



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

Lexi at the top, Ty (our new rescue) in the middle and Ozzy at the bottom.
I was upstairs cleaning when I came out of the bedroom I found this scene, made them stay and went downstairs and got my camera.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Awwww great pic my lil westie is 4 months :thumbup:


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Bless them.....maybe they have arranged a sort of tag team in case you try to escape.....or maybe its an evil plan to incapacitate you, by creating trip hazards!


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

Lexi and Ozzy have always done it, I think it was their escape place when they wanted to chill after we first rescued them, could be they're teaching Ty the same......
I wouldn't know what to do without them, they make my life complete.......


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

Great pic, a lot of people would spend ages trying to arrange their dogs into those positions


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

omg how cuteeeeeeee i love westies my little angel called ria is 12 yrs old had her since i was 11 cant believe how the years have flown by she still bounds about like a pupster


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice catch of them in this wonderful pose together. And congratulations for your addition Ty...


----------



## Han (Jun 23, 2010)

My Dog loves to sit on the top of the stairs ,its his fav place in the day as he can noisy at what is going on up and dwn stairs


----------



## tosca (Jun 11, 2010)

Not as cute as a westie, but we love her...


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

tosca said:


> Not as cute as a westie, but we love her...


OH shes gorgeous,  I just love the way shes sat.


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

Han said:


> My Dog loves to sit on the top of the stairs ,its his fav place in the day as he can noisy at what is going on up and dwn stairs


I had to buy sticky backed stained glass window film to put in the panels of the front door to stop them creating havok every time somebody walked past, all the barking doesn't help especially when my OH is on nights. :eek6:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:lol: great pics, Banjo sits on the naughty step  usually because there is a cat blocking the stairs :lol:


----------

